# picked up some 22lr today



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Here in West Virginia 22 ammo is still hard to find. A new sports store called Dunhams opened.
I was already in town with my son and daughter in law and we went in to check it out.
They had 500 round bricks of thunderbolt for 26.99. They had lots of them. I asked what the limit was
the kid behind the counter looked confused and said "I think it's four" ( I think he was watching 
the counter while someone was at lunch) So I had everyone buy four.
$343.32 later I had 6,000 rounds Best I have done in a long time that's like pre-stupid price


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pre Stupid Price was $8.99 for a 500 round brick back 10-12 years ago. But good score!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought 5-6 cents a pop was going price just before the disarming of this country started


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I so miss being able to order 4 bricks and an ammo "plastic" can at cabellas for $79.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

22lr is becoming more frequent around here.
but the price is still stupid.
the best I can do is 500 rounds for about 80 bucks.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

You suck!...LOL!...the local Dunham's here closed to make room for an auto mall that was expanding.they laid off (fired)15 people.this store had a good supply of ammo and firearms (no pistols)but had quite an array of other things of interest.supposed to come back soon.there is a new building being built,nobody seems to know what it will be,I am hoping......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I lifted this from a 2008 post on a forum called The Firing Line.



> About 1980, I was working in a sporting goods store, "running" the gun department (cleaning, paperwork, telling Purchasing what to order, keeping shelves stocked). I remember the prices fairly well:
> Remington Mohawk 22LR ammo- $.50/box, $4.75 per brick (500 rounds)
> Winchester 22 WMR 40 gr FP- $3.99/50
> Remington 38 Special LSWC- $5.99/50
> ...


Those were the days.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Buy now, stack it high and stack it deep. You never know with the clowns that occupy positions of power in Mordor on the Potomac.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Buy now, stack it high and stack it deep. You never know with the clowns that occupy positions of power in Mordor on the Potomac.


Ahh. A Mike Church fan I see.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was lucky the other day, I grabbed the four thousand before the store had known about the shooting.
They do have a limit on how much you can buy, four boxes regardless of size.
Had my nose in the door just as it opened, right behind my kid, she works there..
Mind you, I am there almost every day that they are open, I do all their repair work, and am there to pick up or drop off.
There was a run on ammo later in the day as people got out of worked and stopped in.
How bad I don't know, kid was engaged doing paper work all day, not on the counter.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Remington rimfire is fine for revolvers, lever/bolt guns... not so much for semiauto's.
Good score though!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

whoppo said:


> Remington rimfire is fine for revolvers, lever/bolt guns... not so much for semiauto's.
> Good score though!


Now that you mention it,my 10-22 never liked the stuff.I don't know if it has been improved or not.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I must be lucky I have a Walther/Colt AR .22 And it runs on about anything I feed it.
I bought one for my nephew and liked it so well I got one for myself
You would not bleave how fast my grand kids go through a brick of .22


----------

